# JAKARTA | Gran Rubina | +100m | 35 fl | Prep | 104m | 342ft | 22 fl | Com



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 20141117_085151 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

more renderings


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> another day
> 
> 20141210_085525 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141210_085441 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



aan_mustafa said:


> DSC_0045 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## teofani21792 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bonus background Cemindo https://flic.kr/p/tb1JEn


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

stylish building kay:



VRS said:


> 20150531_143044 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150531_143040 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

it is completed 



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Apakah nama resmi gedung ini berubah menjadi Generali Tower?
> 
> Gran Rubina-P10627 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*My Photo Collection of Grand Rubina*


----------



## Adol Jamu (Oct 1, 2015)

aren't they supposed to have 2 tower buildings? What happened with the other one?


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Land clearing for the 2nd phase has start



















picts by Wicak


----------

